# Zziplex Primo Synchro



## ohiocaster

I was going to wait and have you check out rod at Charlotte, but I am going to have to cancel at this late moment. 
Anyway:
I purchased from UK Hooks in January, and my question is? The rod was built "in fishing trim", with luminesent guides BNKG? and reflective tape on the tip area. Is/was this still a "tournament caster" or do I have one of the top surf rods?
I planned on unveiling it at Charlotte along with my new 6600W you helped balance and spool from "Bill's", but I guess for now the road trip will have to wait, and I'll hope to meet up with you all later...
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Mark G

ohiocaster said:


> I was going to wait and have you check out rod at Charlotte, but I am going to have to cancel at this late moment.
> Anyway:
> I purchased from UK Hooks in January, and my question is? The rod was built "in fishing trim", with luminesent guides BNKG? and reflective tape on the tip area. Is/was this still a "tournament caster" or do I have one of the top surf rods?
> I planned on unveiling it at Charlotte along with my new 6600W you helped balance and spool from "Bill's", but I guess for now the road trip will have to wait, and I'll hope to meet up with you all later...
> Thanks,
> Barry


Not Tommy-- but I may be able to help with your question-- One of my own Zziplex- a profile- was built as you describe (also bought from UK hooks).

I am guessing that your rod would be just fine as is for field work-- the reflective tape certainly isn't necessary, but I don't think it will make a measurable difference on the field by removing it. Only if you find the guide placement doesn't suit you or your casting, would I consider changing them out-- at that time (if that happens) you can select whatever guides you would like-- and remove the reflective tape if you desire. 

I guess the upshot is-- the guides and tape will help in a fishing situation-- but probably won't hurt on the field at all.



Hope that helps-- it's too bad you won't be making it to Charlotte-- you would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Tommy

Good advice from Mark.

The Primo Syncro is one of the classic great tournament rods. It also does double duty as a top notch fishing rod.

I'd say you are good to go!!

Tommy


----------



## ohiocaster

*Thanks a Bunch*

I was really excited about coming down; but the money we had set aside for room and stuff; was taken by the "fix the truck" plus some. You guys probably know that situation; simple repair becomes complex; $100 becomes $500
At least I got a practice field layed out, and working on the video part next. Once again thank you guys for reply, and I guess I'll keep it, and look good
Barry


----------

